# Phone Notification: "Sentry System Error"



## sterickson (Sep 6, 2018)

I'm sitting at my desk, working, and got an alert on my phone, that says: "Sentry mode has turned off due to a sentry system error." Anyone else seen that, or know what's up?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

sterickson said:


> I'm sitting at my desk, working, and got an alert on my phone, that says: "Sentry mode has turned off due to a sentry system error." Anyone else seen that, or know what's up?


have you already upgraded to 24.4? many have seen reports on that release that warn their USB drive is too slow. So possibly the computer has decided that yours is not up to the task since you were last in the car.


----------



## sterickson (Sep 6, 2018)

My car is still running 2019.20.4.4. I use an SSD, not a thumb drive. It had been out of the car for several days, before this error was reported, so not sure what caused it to throw this.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

I just got this same error. I'm also on 24.4.

I haven't cleared off my USB drive for a while, so it's possible it filled up, although I didn't think it was getting that close.

My wife has the car right now, parked at her work. When we both get home tonight I'll pull the USB drive and report back...


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

DocScott said:


> I just got this same error. I'm also on 24.4.
> 
> I haven't cleared off my USB drive for a while, so it's possible it filled up, although I didn't think it was getting that close.
> 
> My wife has the car right now, parked at her work. When we both get home tonight I'll pull the USB drive and report back...


I took a quick look at the USB drive this morning. It's a 256 GB drive, and was about half full. It did record something when re-parked _after_ the message, so it only disabled Sentry Mode for that particular session. There were a number of events on the drive that were unreadable, but also a bunch that were fine. Weird.


----------



## BobG (Apr 15, 2018)

I received the same message after upgrading to 2019.24.4. All the files on the thumb drive were blank and 1k in length. Submitted a service request and they escalated to engineering. They responded today that the issue will be fixed in a future firmware release. Until then I don't have sentry or dashcam. :-(

M3 LR RWD vin 249xx


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

BobG said:


> I received the same message after upgrading to 2019.24.4. All the files on the thumb drive were blank and 1k in length. Submitted a service request and they escalated to engineering. They responded today that the issue will be fixed in a future firmware release. Until then I don't have sentry or dashcam. :-(
> 
> M3 LR RWD vin 249xx


have you removed the USB and let the car sleep/restart? have you reformatted the USB (and added the Teslacam folder back)?


----------

